# My 44 Mag development topic (pics)



## The Norseman

Revolver reloading, 44 Mag (.44 Remington Magnum), I've been scouring my
favorite Web Sites and my many manuals for reloading data.

What I'm looking for is to further my knowledge on reloading data for
180 grain and 240 grain JHP (Jacketed Hollow Points) bullets, preferably around
1000 feet per second.

Fellow Reloading Enthusiasts could you be so kind as to share your information
and experience. Open to usage in 44 S&W Special also.

Currently I've been reloading;
Remington 180 gr JHP w/cannelure (.430) #RE023.
Hornady 180 gr HP/XTP w/ cannelure (.430) #44050
Sierra 240 gr JHC Power Jacket w/cannelure (.4295) #8610
Used Remington 240 gr JHP years ago.

The powders I have on hand are, I have used them at one time
or another (except IMR 4198); Fastest to Slowest;
Bullseye (Alliant Powder)
American Select (Alliant Powder) Very Clean burning.
Trail Boss (IMR - Improved Military Rifle).
Unique (Hercules / Alliant Powder).
Unique (Hercules in small Yellow Tin Can) Very dirty.
Universal Clays (Hodgdon Powder) Very Clean burning.
Winchester 296 (Winchester Powder) 3% less than Max, 1400 out of S&W 629 Classic.
H4227 (Hodgdon Powder) Always yellow grains in cylinder/barrel.
4198 (IMR - Improved Military Rifle) There's been some grumbling on other site.

My concerns are;
1. Data for American Select, I really like American Select (Alliant Powder)
Very Clean burning, any users?
2. The IMR 4198 is interesting, have a lot on hand because of 223 AR15/223 Rem 7/222 Rem 788.
3. Data on Flame Cutting, I am concerned and want to know experiences with Flame
Cutting any of the above (have not seen that yet Win. 296 only 20rds of it in S&W 629).
4. Data on Crimps (slight radius, little, medium, Heavy) with above.

Thank you, in advance.

These are loaded with Alliant American Select, ready to test.


----------



## d'Artagnan

First, what revolver are you reloading for? When 44 Magnum first came out, S&W and Ruger were the only ones making revolvers for it. The typical factory load was a 240-grain bullet loading at a muzzle velocity (mv)of about 1440fps. The S&W couldn't take a steady diet of these loads so the factory loads dropped down to around mv=1180fps with the same bullet. The Rugers are still able to take a steady diet of the heavier loads. You might not but the Ruger can. I'm of the old school when reloading 44 S&W Special. Unique is the powder of choice with lead 240-grain bullets. Yes, it's dirty. In the 44 Special case, 6.0 grains of Unique will accurately drive a lead .430 240-grain bullet at about mv=865fps. You can shoot it all day.


----------



## Plainsman

I have shoved 300 gr bullets to 1425 fps in my Smith. I don't think I will ever reload them again unless in bear country.

Years ago people complained about Unique. Today they advertise it as 50% cleaner. I don't know about it, but it's my favorite powder with cast bullets. In the past I used a lot of H110 for my hot loads, but I think I will drop back to good old 2400 for all but bear country loads.

Nothing is more pleasant to shoot than a 240 gr casts with moderate velocity. My favorite load comes out of the 8 3/8inch at 1157 fps, and out of my 4 inch smith at 1050 fps. I only loose 100 fps with that mild load. In my Marlin rifle I have killed a couple of deer with one shot stops.

I often push common wheel weight lead to 1300 fps out of my handgun and 1700 out of my rifle. I don't know if I will shoot many jacketed bullets in the 44 mag or 45/70 anymore. The lead just do to good a job.


----------



## The Norseman

Thank you for the replies,
Can picture be seen?

This is the Revolver, Hand Ejector of circa 1996 Smith & Wesson Performance
Center (PC) Hunter (Light Hunter) Slabside 6 inch barrel (ported) integrated
Picatinny/Weaver scope rail, 44 Magnum.
Newly acquired Coyote devastator/carry, and plinker.










For now I just want to use Jacketed Bullets.
I have these reloaded also Winchester 296 (Winchester Powder) 3% less than Max,
FPS 1400 out of S&W 629 Classic, but I do not want to try these yet.

My Current favorite Lead reload is: 240gr SWC or LRNFP, American Select (Alliant),
CCI #300 Large Pistol, Remington or Winchester case, FPS 850.

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## Swifty56

Been reloading for a 41 rem mag for years, With Win 296, Unique, and have found that a heavy crimp is requiered to get clean burning. In fact by using a heavy crimp I have always gotten white residue rings on the cylinder face from both of these powders. However I dont use 296 anymore, and only use unique for Hard cast bullets. Unique doesnt meter well on my progressive press. My powder of choice for my magnum loads is AA #9. Meters extremely well, burns clean, and with a magnum primer, heavy crimp it will give me 1500 fps with a 210 gr JHP out of a Ruger Blackhawk. Have never had flame cutting with my loads, after 5000 rds through this pistol, but then again most of my shooting has been with 210 hard cast lead at about 1200fps, but even with hard casts I still use a heavy crimp. 
Good Luck

Swifty


----------



## The Norseman

Thank you for the replies so far.

I would still like to try the IMR 4198. Is there anyone out there 
that can point me in the right direction for good data.

Finally got out and shot the American Select Load, I was very
happy with it. Appeared to be ACCURATE and very Clean compared
with my experience with the other powders.

After shot (20 rds)









Found some info on Reloading IMR 4198, an old IMR light brown 
Handloader's Guide (no date, has 10/99 back cover right 
hand corner)(got maybe 10 years ago).

IMR 4198 (44 Mag) for Handgun there is nothing.

IMR 4198 for (44 Mag) RIFLE Rifle it says 
.44 Remington Mag. 
Rem. Case; Rem. 2 1/2 PR 
Rem. 240 GR SP 
.430" Dia.; 22" BBL.; 1.610" C.O.L. 
(9 IMR powders) 
One of them is IMR 4198 
IMR 4198 25.5C(compacted) vel. 1515 Cup 26400 
Remember this is their Max load.

Wow I did have something on it. Might just load up 2.

Found these while Coyote hunting in the area where trying the 
new Am Select reload out, tracked the Mountain Lion for a while just
hoping I could finally see one out in the wilderness once.
I have no ML license, I have no desire to shoot one anyway.


----------



## The Norseman

Here is what the Primers looked like








10 each
Sierra 240 gr JHC Power Jacket w/cannelure (.4295) #8610,
7.9grs American Select (Alliant Powder), CCI 300 Large Pistol

10 each (I marked)
Remington 180 gr JHP w/cannelure (.430) #RE023
9.8grs American Select (Alliant Powder), CCI 300 Large Pistol

Going to have to Chronograph them next.

Seee Yeaw


----------



## dakotashooter2

Honestly flame cutting is an issue of "much to do about nothing" . In a vast majority of the cases in which it occurs a shallow line is scribed in the top strap and stops when it reaches a certain depth. Ruger has looked at it and determined it is of no consequence. I have had my current .41 for about 15 years and barely have a line the depth of a light scratch. It was the introduction of the 357 Maximum that brought the issue to light. The max was basically a souped up 357 mag using a very hot powder to achieve high velocity.

If you want to save yourself a ton of money cast bullets is the way to go. If you're looking at staying in the 1000 FPS range they shouldn't cause you any problems provided the "fit" is right. I have not bought a condom bullet (jacketed) for 10 or 15 years. I cast my own and figure they cost me .04-.05 each.

Clean is overated. The only time clean has been an issue for me is when I have not gotten a complete burn of the powder and that powder builds up in the action. Your probably gonna clean it when you get done shooting anyway so whats the big deal. Heck mine are lucky if they get more than a couple strokes of a brush down the barrel till about the 10th outing.


----------



## The Norseman

Morning 44 Mag Enthusiasts,

Well I finally got to test fire my American Select (Alliant powder) again.
240 gr JHC Sierra Power Jacket w/cannelure (.4295) #8610
8grs Am. Select / CCI 300 LP (estimated FPS 1000)

At 25 yds. plus, the reload appeared accurate. Primers look good also.









Bore clean, no unburned powder granulars and exterior of revolver clean.

IMR 4198 Reloads (2 cartridges) of 22.5grs / 240 gr JHC Sierra Power Jacket
w/cannelure (.4295) #8610 / CCI 300 LP

Shot well, but they were move'n. Estimated FPS 1200.

10 granulars remained in case, and about 5 grains remained in barrel.
Crimp was bearly on the cannelure. Crimp was a little more than picture
above. Primers were flat. Accuracy Ok (one flier, one near the X)
Bore clean, some granulars and exterior of revolver remained clean.

I think I'm going to back off to 20grs IMR 4198 (maybe not so compressed then).


----------



## The Norseman

Well I got to try out my 2 reloaded cartridges of IMR 4198 20.0grs
/ 240 gr JHC Sierra Power Jacket w/cannelure (.4295) #8610 / CCI 300 LP.
Powder height at base of bullet. Not compressed.

Results were the same as 22.5grs IMR 4198, they shot well, Estimated
FPS 1000. 10 granulars remained in case, and about 5 grains remained in
barrel. Crimp was in middle of cannelure. Crimp was a little more than
picture above. Primers were not flat. Accuracy Ok.
Bore clean, some granulars and exterior of revolver remained clean.


----------



## The Norseman

22Feb10
Well I tried shooting 10 cartridges of Remington 180 gr JHP w/cannelure
(.430) #RE023 with an even 10grs. American Select (Alliant powder)
/ CCI 300 LP (estimated FPS 1000)
Accuracy was quite good at approximately 30 yards. Crimp in middle of
cannelure and increased a little more. Primers were not flat. Bore clean,
exterior of revolver remained clean. I will definitely reload some more.


----------



## The Norseman

Running low on my 180 gr bullets. I had been researching on what to 
buy next, and ran across a 250 count box of Nosler Sporting Handgun 
240 gr JHP w/cannelure (.429) #44842.

Haven't reloaded any yet, so I'll have to give a Range Report later,
maybe some pictures too.

My experience so far with the 180gr and the 240gr appear to be good and
accurate........See Yeaw


----------



## Savage260

Great info, I am glad I read this!! I just got my Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter two days ago. I shot it today, and will start loading for it tomorrow. After going from a .357Sig the .44mag with a 200gr XTP at 1838 fps(according to the person who loaded them) is quite a surprise! I have a Hogue grip on the way.



> Nothing is more pleasant to shoot than a 240 gr casts with moderate velocity. My favorite load comes out of the 8 3/8inch at 1157 fps,


Plainsman, what load is this???

Also, any one heard of Roger's Better Bullets? I got 1000 240gr LSWCs with the pistol. Any thoughts on these?


----------



## The Norseman

Congratulations on the new 44 Mag Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter.
Great Revolver, that Revolver is built tough. 44's Rule!
Please post a Range Test and pictures if you get a chance.

I don't know if you noticed above, but my current favorite Boolit Lead reload:
240gr SWC or LRNFP, American Select (Alliant), CCI #300 Large Pistol,
Remington or Winchester case,
FPS 850.
I use these powders also.
Unique (Hercules / Alliant Powder).
Unique (Hercules in small Yellow Tin Can) Very dirty.
Universal Clays (Hodgdon Powder) Very Clean burning.

Just read article on AA#9 (Accurate Powder) in the new Apr 09 Handloader No. 265.
Might just have to try it.

My only Ruger Revolver (fell apart while cleaning)
Un-shot, circa 2009 Side Eject Ruger/Lipsey Blackhawk Flat Top 44 S&W Special 5-1/2Bbl.


----------



## Swifty56

The Norseman said:


> Congratulations on the new 44 Mag Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter.
> Great Revolver, that Revolver is built tough. 44's Rule!
> Please post a Range Test and pictures if you get a chance.
> 
> I don't know if you noticed above, but my current favorite Boolit Lead reload:
> 240gr SWC or LRNFP, American Select (Alliant), CCI #300 Large Pistol,
> Remington or Winchester case,
> FPS 850.
> I use these powders also.
> Unique (Hercules / Alliant Powder).
> Unique (Hercules in small Yellow Tin Can) Very dirty.
> Universal Clays (Hodgdon Powder) Very Clean burning.
> 
> Just read article on AA#9 (Accurate Powder) in the new Apr 09 Handloader No. 265.
> Might just have to try it.
> 
> My only Ruger Revolver (fell apart while cleaning)
> Un-shot, circa 2009 Side Eject Ruger/Lipsey Blackhawk Flat Top 44 S&W Special 5-1/2Bbl.


Norseman, 
I quoted the whole thing but really wanted to comment on the AA#9 powder, As I posted before, I own a 41 rem mag, and have never found much of a diffrence inbetween the 2 calibers. Its a very good powder for full Magnum loads, out of my blackhawk with federal lg mag primers, and a healthy dose of #9 i get 1400+ FPS and have at max load and same primer pushed a 210 gr HP at over 1500 fps makes one hell of a deer round. Plus the powder burns real clean, regulates well using a progressive press. As stated I only use this powder for Full power laods, for general range work, and at the velocitys you are shooting I usually use AA #5, or AA #7 if I dont have any Unique. AA #9 will work with a standard primer, but as with Win 296 you still have to use a heavy crimp for proper burning, whereas with # 5 or # 7 you dont have to use such a heavy crimp, just a little roll and you are good to go.

Swifty


----------



## The Norseman

Started reloading the Nosler Sporting Handgun, 44 caliber / 240 grain (.429) HP bullets 250 count
The bullet diameter measures .429 on the box. I am using powder; Alliant American Select still.

I noticed, while setting the Bullet on the slightly flared case mouths, and seating the Bullets,
they went in too easily I thought that's unusual. So I applied some more crimp to them.
Just thought I would see if I could push the bullets into the case with finger pressure. To my
surprise the Bullets pushed down into the cases. More crimp was applied, that helped but I
not satisfied yet.

Range Report to follow.


----------



## The Norseman

Note: Using Jacketed bullets I have learned not to flare the Case mouth as much
as I do with Cast bullets (which was quite a flare, not causing cast bullet to shave).
Something I have forgot since loading a lot of Lead bullets.

Hardly flaring the Case mouth, seating the Jacketed bullet, and using, what I call
a medium heavy roll crimp (crimp done by bullet seating die) has worked better,
holding the jacketed bullet in place.


----------



## The Norseman

Recently tried some reloads using Bullseye powder (Sun 5Sep10).
This reload shows real promise as being very accurate.

240 gr JHP w/cannelure (.429) Nosler #44842 / circa late 80's Bulleye powder /
CCI #300 Large Pistol / R-P (Remington case) / FPS 950? / crimped firm at cannelure
Appeared clean burn'n too.


----------



## d'Artagnan

I finally found it. When working up a lighter load for my Ruger Super Blackhawk, I loaded 44 Special cases with 9.0 grains Unique and Remington 180-grain JSP bullets; got a surprisingly high mv=1170 whereas my old reloading manuals gave a mv=980 for the same combination.


----------



## The Norseman

Got around to chronographing this reload on 11Nov10.
240 gr JHP w/cannelure (.429) Nosler #44842 / circa late 80's Bulleye powder /
CCI #300 Large Pistol / R-P (Remington case) / crimped firm at cannelure
FPS = 1050 Average.

Tip of the day, After shooting your 44 S&W Special in the 44 Mag. when ever you decide
to clean, take a used 44 Mag case (sometimes you have to bell it open just a little),
deburr the inside mouth making it sharp. Use like a scraper to help get rid of the burnt
ring inside the cylinder caused by 44 Spl shooting.
Works sort a good for scraping out the built up lead also. The brass is softer than steel,
so it shouldn't harm finish.


----------



## The Norseman

Bought a Lee Taper Die. Not convinced it will taper crimp what I need. Going to try it.

Also going to try on the 44 S&W Special.


----------



## The Norseman

Got a new canster of Alliant Bullseye. Finally used up the old stuff on another project.

The reload below I have been shooting for several months now. I find this reload a decent load that appears
accurate at 16yds and 100yds. Been plinking at 109yds, and if I get the front sight just a hair over the rear
sight it has been very close to the pieces of clay pigeons. I would not hesitate using this Pistol for 100yd shots.

240 gr XTP Hornady w/cannelure (.430 dia) / Alliant Bulleye powder circa Sep 2011 /
CCI #300 Large Pistol / R-P (Remington case) / FPS 1000? / crimped firm at cannelure
Appeared clean burn'n too.

I have to chronograph this reload again. Looking through my notes it is avg. 1000 fps.

Auf wiedersehen


----------



## macker13

Norseman, how many grains of Bullseye are you using. I'm running an identical load. 
I back down the powder for general target practice, and then load up for final practice and deer hunting.


----------



## The Norseman

Currently I'm using 8.7grs of Alliant Bulleye powder circa Sep 2011.


----------



## The Norseman

Well, still having great shooting with this Pistol; S&W 629 Hand Ejector of circa 1996 Smith & Wesson Performance
Center (PC) Hunter (Light Hunter) Slabside 6 inch barrel (ported) integrated
Picatinny/Weaver scope rail, 44 Magnum.

The last year or so I've been using a load of:
240 gr XTP Hornady w/cannelure (.430 dia) / Winchester 296 /
CCI #300 Large Pistol / R-P (Remington case) / FPS 1290? / crimped firm at cannelure
Appeared clean burn'n too.

So far this load appears to be accurate and very managable with the Ported barrel.
At 100 yds. with just a little of the front sight up above the rear blade, I can hit a
milk jug very easily. Fun to shoot.

Thank you for viewing.


----------



## The Norseman

Bought a box of Nosler 44 caliber 240gr JSP (.429 dia) # 44868 today.
See picture.

These are Jacketed Solid Points, as picture shows, not the Hollow Points
I have been using, but suspect will have the same results as the other 240grs.

I'll get back later to you. Thank you for viewing!


----------



## The Norseman

Unfortunely, I did not take a picture, but.......

Last week I got to shoot a Badger. Driving toward the Farm on the back road, looked at the ditch by chance
and there he was, thought it was a coyote, backed down to where the badger was buried in the dirt beside 
the road, it acted like nothing was going on, moved slowly to the barbed wire fence, sneaking away
so it thought....

killed with my reload;
240 gr XTP Hornady w/cannelure (.430 dia) / Winchester 296 /
CCI #300 Large Pistol / R-P (Remington case) / FPS 1290? / crimped firm at cannelure

Man, they are hard to kill, with all that fur and small body.

What excitement


----------



## The Norseman

Sorry I haven't posted any new stuff for a year. Did shoot a gopher in the yard with below
load, what a creator it made in the ground after hitting the varmint, at about 12 yards.

240 gr XTP Hornady w/cannelure (.430 dia) / Winchester 296 /
CCI #300 Large Pistol / R-P (Remington case) / FPS 1290? / crimped firm at cannelure.

This is still my go to reload. Very accurate in S&W above.

I been working reloads for my 44 Special USFA Target Model shown above.
Bulleye and Unique powders, above data, only 44 Spl pressures (800 fps).
Thought I'd try the Unique, after finding an accurate load in my 1911 45 ACP.
Never tried it before with 240XTP.

Also bought a Remington Model 7 Black Rifle Synthetic about 2 years ago.
It's a 308 with a 1-10" twist barrel. Been reloading and shooting this.
Among shooting my other guns.

Oh yeah, been Fly Fishing a lot this summer, my other hobby. Did go Pheasant hunting
one day (didn't get anything, but did shoot one of my hanging target when got home).


----------



## Plainsman

I had a hard steel hanging target cut at a local business. I could have purchased ready to go just as cheap. $80 for an 8 inch diameter plate. Expensive stuff.

Unique was dirty in the past, but works well for me with cast bullets for my 44 mag. My RCBS doesn't like to throw loads under 5 gr using Unique. Something binds up, and I am guessing it's because of the convex shape of he leading edge in the micro adjustment screw. So in my 45 Autos and my 9mms I like HS6 because it meters small powder charges so well. I have shot a bit of Power Pistol in the 45.

Heavy loads in the 44 mag get 2400 or H110. I enjoy the cast 250 gr with 9 gr of Unique so much I don't shoot much else. I'll actually push cast hard with 2400 if I use cast for deer hunting.


----------



## The Norseman

I have two powder measures; a Lee Perfect and RCBS. I never use them because when I reload anymore it's done in 5-20 rounds. It takes me more time to get the measures pouring correctly than if I did by hand.

Currently I've been trying the Berry's bullet in the accurate stock Ruger SR1911 45ACP; 230gr/5.3grs Unique/CCI LP 300/Win. Cases/very accurate (at least now that I have practiced more with this pistol, due to 22lr shortage). It is soft shooting (compared to 5.1 grs Bullseye).

One good thing about the 22lr shortage it has caused me to shoot more of my other guns, even though I have horded a lot of 22lr I'm very conservative with them, almost to the point it would make you sick.

I'm in the process of trying to make the wax/alox/min spirits formula on castboolits site, you don't know how hard it is to find a
used Hot Plate. I have a lot of cast boolits, but bevel base lead so bad (at all fps I've tried), the flat base are the best. I'm going to get the 250grs someday (my son hunts in Bear country) so I want something that will kill and not glance off.


----------



## Plainsman

Bevel base are a pain to lube. With soft lubes you don't want them fouling the powder charge so you have to wipe every bullet clean at the base. Unfortunately I have two Lyman Devastator moulds. One a 185 gr 45 ACP and the other a 125 9mm. They both have huge hollow points. Hollow points are a pain the cast, because it's a single bullet at a time, and you have that bottom plug that creates the hollow point. 
I have been thinking about getting the hot plate for lubing. I wouldn't have to wipe the bottom of bevel bases. The 45 Devastator is flat base, but the 9 is bevel base. 
My favorite 44 mould is the Lyman 240 gr round flat nose. It's the one they make for cowboy action shooting. I push that to 1850 fps in my Marlin 26 inch octagon barrel. I have shot deer with that bullet and load and don't think I will waste my money on jacketed again.


----------



## The Norseman

I found something useful, and would now like to pass it on to you readers. Took
this long to make sure it works and tell about it.

Over the years I have shot Lead boolits in my 44 Mags, 44 Specials, and 357 Mag.
I tried velocities between 750fps through 1000fps, always leading the barrels.

About a year ago I started using and testing Ben's Liquid Lube (Johnson's Liquid floor wax,
Lee's Liquid Alox, and a restaurant catch-up bottle), tumble lube on the Lead Boolits.

I revisited my favorite Lead reload: 240gr SWC or LRNFP, American Select (Alliant),
CCI #300 Large Pistol, Remington or Winchester case, FPS 850. No Leading.

In my 44Mag above and 44Spls, and 357Mag I have no Lead in the barrels. I am really
pleased with BLL. Formula and how to use is on Cast Boolits dot com. The article
has grown to over 40 replies. Look under Boolit Lube Topic.

I hope you will find this useful and are able to shoot more Lead Boolits, without the fear
and troubles associated with leaded barrels.

Thank you all for reading my post.


----------



## The Norseman

Here are the ingredients for the BLL Tumble Lube I have been using for Lead Bullets.
For lead free revolver barrels.
To read more about it, castboolits dot gunloads dot com.









Thank you reading my post.


----------



## The Norseman

Just a quick Range Report on using Ben's Liquid Lube.

Glad to report that this tumble lube is working great and
still no leading in my Revolver's Barrels.

Something else to share. I bought this "New In the Box"
last Fall.

It' a 44 Magnum. It is a Circa January 2009 S&W Hand
Ejector Model 629-6 44Mag Mountain Gun Outfitter Series by Cabela's
Stainless Steel Revolver. Laser engraved Elk Rack, firing pin
mounted in frame, 4"tapered barrel, "Lock", S&W Black
Rubber Grips.








Currently breaking it in with one of my favorite
44 Magnum reloads (240gr XTP .430dia
Hornady / 8.0 grs circa 2015 Alliant Unique powder/
S&B LP large pistol primer / FPS: 850? / Medium
roll crimp). References; Hornady, Alliant, and past notes.
Appears to be accurate when I do my part.








Once I have shot 100 rounds of 240gr XTPs, I'm going to switch
to 240gr Lead bullets.

Thank you for reading my Post.


----------



## The Norseman

I've been using Alliant Red Dot in my 44Mag, 45Colt, 44Spl and
.357Mag for a while now and really like the reload below.

Thought I'd share it for the 44Mag Reloading Enthusiasts.
"Always do the Research before reloading a Round"

My current, go to, plinking 44 Magnum reload is;
240gr Lead Semi Wad Cutter Laser Cast bullet,
RNFP round nose flat point works also.
5.6grs Alliant Red Dot, CCI LP #300 primer
Brass is Winchester, Remington, Federal, Starline.
Crimp is what I call medium roll crimp.
FPS approximately 825.
Bullets tumbled lube with Ben's Liquid Lube,
for Lead free barrel performance.
Primers no where near flat.

Thank you for reading my posts.

Two cool reloading manuals I got at the Cheyenne
Rifle & Pistol Club Gun Show.


----------



## southdakbearfan

Those manuals brought back some memories for me. I actually have both of them and a couple other old ones like the speer one previous to it in a plastic binder and an old Lyman one in a binder.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Love following this thread... thanks all.


----------



## The Norseman

2001 Modern Reloading by Richard Lee. Another reference for
my Reloading. Always wanted the Lee Manual. Got it for $5.

Even though it is 17 years old, there is a lot of very good
information within. Such as testing a Bullet Lube with
a propane torch.

Not as exciting a cover as the last two, like the old saying goes,
"Don't judge a book by it's cover".

Last Month I started reloading for the 45-70 Government.
Very interesting Cartridge with interesting History.


----------



## The Norseman

I recently had the good fortune to buy a pound of Alliant Power Pistol
Powder at a very reasonable price. Been wanting to try it.

Power Pistol Powder from what I have researched is for moderate power loadings,
very similar to Alliant Unique powder, but easier to run through a Powder Measure.
Supposedly for the likes of the 9MM, 40S&W, 45ACP, 10MM (for Auto's).

There seems to be two undesirable nuisances I read; appears to be louder and have
more flash than most other Powders.

I want to try Power Pistol in my 44 Remington Magnum Reloads, but there is
not much on it for 44Mag. I think I might want to start with 8grs to stay
around 850fps (max is approx. 11grs/+1100fps). My Handloader magazine articles
lean towards this 8grs/850fps, but I'm going to keep look'n.

When I get a chance to try it, I'll have to make it a point to Report back.

Thank you for reading my Posts.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

following


----------



## Plainsman

Norseman I am headed out on a wolf hunt in ten days. If Im over this pnemonia. Anyway there has been four grizx attacks where I want to hunt. some of the area has been closed. I have a can of bear spray, and I'll try hunt where there is the least danger, but if they make it through the spray I'm not willing to die for a bear. I loaded my S&W 4r mag with my cast 310 gr with 21 gr of H110. I'm sure a little common sense will work better than spray or 44 mag.


----------



## southdakbearfan

Be Safe


----------



## The Norseman

Well I decided to Reload two 44Rem Mag
cases. Here's what I did.

For Range Testing 44 Magnum reload is;
240gr Lead Round Nose Flat Point Oregon
Trail Laser Cast bullet.
8.0grs Alliant Power Pistol. (44Spl load)
CCI LP #300 primer
Case is 44Mag Starline.
Crimp is what I call medium roll crimp.
FPS should be approximately 850.
Bullets tumbled lube with Ben's Liquid Lube,
for Lead free barrel performance.

I hoping the new reload will be similar to
my current, go to, plinking reload of
5.6grs Alliant Red Dot. FPS approximately 825.

Observations; Power Pistol is a very fine grain
Powder. It should meter very well in a Powder
Lever Throw Measure. Did not smell toxic.
8.0grs would reload 875 Cartridges (7000grs/lbs
/ 8.0grs = 875). Will be able to see a double
charge, I look at each reloaded Batch/Cartridge
with flashlight.

As you can see in the pictures, Power Pistol
is very fine grain.

Thank you for reading


----------



## Sasha and Abby

never used that powder... thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## The Norseman

I got to Range Test my two Alliant Power Pistol. reloads.
Both Test Fired just fine. Primers are not flat, actually
no difference then other powders I use for reloading.

Other Observations; cartridges not as much soot on side
(maybe better case to charge hole seal).
Cases came out of cylinder charge holes easy.
No notable difference in flash. Bang didn't appear any different.
Appeared first round accurate, close to each other at 12 o'clock,
maybe a little high than usual Red Dot reload.

I will have to try some more Alliant Power Pistol reloads.
Just looks like another Good Powder for reloading with.

Range Tested with S&W 629 P.C. 44Mag 6"Bbl. in posts above.

Thank you for reading my post.

Picture shows Primers. Bottom: the fired 8.0grs Alliant Power
Pistol. Top: 5.6grs of Alliant Red Dot (usual plinking reload).


----------



## The Norseman

Well I got bored and decided to try A.P.P. again so
I've reloaded my last 8 pre-primed Starline Cases.

This time I reloaded 4 at 7.7grs and 4 at 7.8grs. I just
picked these amounts because they still fill the Cases
what I think is Ok.

Hopefully I can try them out soon.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Plainsman

> Power Pistol Powder from what I have researched is for moderate power loadings,
> very similar to Alliant Unique powder, but easier to run through a Powder Measure.
> Supposedly for the likes of the 9MM, 40S&W, 45ACP, 10MM (for Auto's).


I have used Power Pistol in my 45 auto. In a Kimber 1911 and a Springfield XD. I still use some for the Springfield, but converted the Kimber to a 45 Super.

My plinking load in my 44 mag is 9gr Unique with a 240gr cast. I had used 2400 for my hotter cast loads, but recently switched to H110.


----------



## The Norseman

Well I finally got to Range Test my reloads of
Alliant Power Pistol; 7.7grs and 7.8grs.

This time I did notice more Flash at the Muzzle
Gas Ports on my S&W Lite Hunter, as compared
to the Alliant Red Dot reload.

As far as a "Louder Bang" I couldn't tell.

Accuracy appeared the same as my Red Dot
reload.

In My Opinion Alliant Power Pistol is just another
good Powder for Reload'n.

Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## The Norseman

Shot my S&W Mountain Gun Cabela's Outfitter Series
44Rem Mag (post above) the other day. It is always
in my Range Bag rotation.

When I do my part, it appears to be accurate with
my Lead RNFP plinking reload posted above. That
Mountain Gun is just Reliable and Enjoyable to shoot.
The only negative comment is, it is very unforgiving
at longer distances with that 4" Barrel.

Thanks for read'n!


----------



## The Norseman

Got these on the Cheap the other day. Hard to find data on about it.

Powders I have on hand, use and like are; Bullseye, Unique,
American Select, Power Pistol, and Long Shot (not much
info out there on this one), and Trail Boss.

Leaning on using Good Old Reliable Unique.


----------



## The Norseman

Well finally I got around to reloading 3 for Test Fire.

225gr FTX 44cal .430dia Hornady #44105/8.0grs
Alliant Unique/CCI #300 LP/Federal Nickel Brass/
COL: 1.648"/800fps?
Brass trimmed to 1.255" per Hornady.
Crimp is just a light Roll Crimp.

My Bullet Seating die doesn't have a Seat the shape of the
Bullet, so I carefully applied pressure to Seat the Bullet. It
worked, but is not the best for the Flex Tip.

Cartridge fits into Cylinder with plenty of room up front (seen in
pic.) I also tried it in my Mountain Gun, fit is the same, basically
up to the bottom of Chamfered Cylinder line, envisioning it if
you could see through the Cylinder.

Thanks for reading my Post.


----------



## southdakbearfan

Sweet looking.


----------



## The Norseman

I shot my 3 reloads. Pretty uneventful. Very pleasant to shoot,
Primers no where near Flat. Extraction from the Charge Holes
did not slide out freely, but came out with very little resistance.
Very clean burning.

Point of impact basically the same as my Hunting Reload of 240gr
Lead Semi Wad Cutter bullet/8.5grs Unique.

I'm happy so far with this Reload. I might increase the Powder Charge,
but I'm going to reload, shoot a few more, and then determine that.


----------



## Plainsman

> Point of impact basically the same as my Hunting Reload of 240gr
> Lead Semi Wad Cutter bullet/8.5grs Unique.


I cast a 250 gr cowboy action bullet which is a round nose flat point. 9 gr of Unique is my cottontail load. I shoot that bullet for about everything now. I load 24 gr of H110 for larger game. For defense hunting in the mountains I cast a 310 gr round nose flat point bullet and push it to 1250 fps out of my 4 inch barrel. It spanks your hand when you pull the trigger. That 310 gr bullet is from a cheap Lee mould, but it's my most accurate bullet at 100 yards.


----------



## The Norseman

My Novelty reload of the FTX I decided to just stay at 8.0grs Unique.

225gr FTX 44cal .430dia Hornady #44105/8.0grs
Alliant Unique/CCI #300 LP/Federal Nickel Brass/
COL: 1.648"/800fps?
Brass trimmed to 1.255" per Hornady.
Crimp is just a light Roll Crimp.

With a very clean Cylinder on my Revolver I still had a little resistance.

Now I'd like to try this Reload on some Coyotes.

Thanks you for reading this Post.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I feel sorry for the yote...


----------



## Plainsman

The Norseman said:


> My Novelty reload of the FTX I decided to just stay at 8.0grs Unique.
> 
> 225gr FTX 44cal .430dia Hornady #44105/8.0grs
> Alliant Unique/CCI #300 LP/Federal Nickel Brass/
> COL: 1.648"/800fps?
> Brass trimmed to 1.255" per Hornady.
> Crimp is just a light Roll Crimp.
> 
> With a very clean Cylinder on my Revolver I still had a little resistance.
> 
> Now I'd like to try this Reload on some Coyotes.
> 
> Thanks you for reading this Post.


Have you chronographed that load? I shoot 9gr of Unique with a 240gr cast bullet and get 1054fps out of a 4 inch barrel. I suppose the jacketed is some slower and one grain is more than 10% . I need to go chronograph my own cast 250gr one of these days. You can shoot hundreds of rounds in a Smith at those velocities and it will show little or no leading. I have pumped a couple thousand rounds of lead through both of mine and only removed lead a couple of times in each one. In the past I used the Lewis Lead Remover, but the Chore Boy type is very easy. I can't find the brass stuff, but both of my Smiths are stainless and they tell me the silver Chore Boy is safe.
I bought the Lewis Lead Remover back in the 1980's when I had a Super Blackhawk, a Redhawk, and a Super Redhawk. Those things leaded up like someone had taken a soldering iron to the bore. I had to remove lead every 50 rounds. I didn't own any of those guns more than a couple of months. The Security Six I had in 357 mag was the same way. I bought a custom Colt Python with a little use one time. I returned it the next day, and got my Smith back.


----------



## The Norseman

Unfortunately I have not had a chance to Chronograph the FTX reload yet.
I am suspecting FPS is 800fps. Good thought though, I do have some other
Reloads to Chronograph too.

As far as Leading my Barrel, if anything it should help clean the Lead
out, LOL. Up above in this Thread I mention that I use Lee Alox
and Johnson Liquid Floor Wax to eliminate Lead.

The Original Copper Chore Boy only, wrapped around a Brass Cleaning Brush
really does work great if needed or not needed to remove shooting residue.

I've only used my Lewis Lead Remover to clean Revolver Forcing Cones,
this is a must (not too many shooters know this), for Revolver accuracy!

Thanks you for reading this Post.


----------

